# Just One This On E Of The Bay



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Just won this on eBay, a bit of a punt if I'm honest but for less than 10 quid for a working watch I'm willing to take the gamble

Hope it's alright

Sekonda


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

That should have been won


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Terrible pictures but I think the worst it can happen is getting a watch with its plating flacking. That particular model is very nice! I think you'll find a couple of those over at the Russian subforum, on Martin's "Add your latest USSR watches" thread :thumbsup:


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Ooh I'll go take a look, yeah if the case is shockingly bad and the movement is ok I can always get a non working one or similar with a good case and swap.

Ahhh I think I have the bug big time


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

You could always get the case replayted ? If it's bad


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Gottohavearolex said:


> You could always get the case replayted ? If it's bad


Theoretically yes. But I don't know if it's worth the price, plus I wouldn't know where to take the watch for such a job. I guess you can take it to a watchmaker but he'll just send it to some other shop and you'll end up paying two people. Getting another case is a better solution. Keep an eye on ebay.de also, lot's of Russian stuff in there and less attention than on the international site


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

How difficult is it to remove the movement and hands from a case?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Mirokujames said:


> How difficult is it to remove the movement and hands from a case?


Not difficult at all but scary at first. All you need to do is:

1- Open the case

2- Remove the stem (usually by pushing a button)

3- Pop movement out

4- Remove hands

You need a few tools though:

1- Case opener (depends on the type of case back)

2- Hands remover tool

3- Hands refitting tool.

(Edit: 4 - movement holder)

Here's a detailed guide: http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/WatchSchool/WS%2012%20How%20to%20remove%20and%20replace%20hands%20and%20dial/WS%2012%20How%20to%20remove%20and%20replace%20hands.htm


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Cheers mate, maybe I'll need to get something that's broken and try fix it.

How hard is it to find sekonda movement rings?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Just the rings? Probably very hard... finding a broken or very, very used Sekonda with one in it should be much easier (and possibly cheaper).


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm guessing there pretty generic then, like you couldn't fit a wrong ring to a movement or is that also possible.

By the way, thanks for answering all my questions I feel kinda daft asking but it's the only way you learn.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Mirokujames said:


> but it's the only way you learn.


Sure it is, no problem!! And I'm very far from being an expert, so take whatever I say with a pinch of salt...

Just a question because I might be misunderstanding you... what do you call a watch movement ring? I assumed you meant a movement spacer, something where the movement fits and that fits the shape of inside the case. That is not generic at all because it's specific to the movement and case combined, so I'm probably missing the right meaning of what you are asking...


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

No worries mate, every little bit of knowledge helps 

This is what I'm not really sure, I'll link you too why I'm enquiring

Link

The seller just says the ring that holds the movement in place he doesn't think is the correct one. So I'm not overly sure either


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, I see. Must be what I imagined it was. Has to be a specific one like I said... had to fit the movement and case. Anyway, if the movement is a bit loose inside the case, you can fix that with some imagination... putty comes to mind... or superglue


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2011)

Cross that bridge when you come to it if it arrives in bad shape. Its pretty common to find a Sekonda out there for sale in good working order because they were a bog standard watch for many people back then. I have had a couple all in fine working order and all looking pretty good.


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Got it today and what a bloody cracker it is, glass and case needs a wee polish and there may be a slight crack in it but other than that the dial is really clean and the lume is lovely.

Really happy


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Mirokujames said:


> Got it today and what a bloody cracker it is, glass and case needs a wee polish and there may be a slight crack in it but other than that the dial is really clean and the lume is lovely.
> 
> Really happy


Careful about polishing the case! You might try it but don't use anything abrasive or it will take the plating away. I tried this  and got a few results.


----------

